# Tokimeki Memorial Translation Project



## earlynovfan (Jan 14, 2013)

Not quite sure where to post this, so hopefully this is the correct forum.

But I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in working on a translation for the Super Famicom Rom of Tokimeki Memorial.

Please PM me if interested.


----------

